# Any of the 16 types are fine by me. I just really need help!



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Metaphorically_Heartless said:


> This is very interesting and a lot information thank you so much.
> 
> So how would you say INFJ with enneagram type 4 differ from type 9. Because I'm trying to figure out this thing. I posted this thing in the what's my enneagram sub forum, but it hasn't picked up any steam.
> 
> So how would they differ?


Enneagram isn't tied to MBTI. People combine their two scores together but there isn't a direct correlation between them. MBTI is about perceptions, enneagram is about goals, motivations. Type 4 INFJ would place emphasis on own originality and creativity. Type 9 would place emphasis on keeping up positive emotional atmosphere or alternatively keeping neutral as well as own diplomatic skill.


----------



## Metaphorically_Heartless (Mar 11, 2011)

vel said:


> Enneagram isn't tied to MBTI. People combine their two scores together but there isn't a direct correlation between them. MBTI is about perceptions, enneagram is about goals, motivations. Type 4 INFJ would place emphasis on own originality and creativity. Type 9 would place emphasis on keeping up positive emotional atmosphere or alternatively keeping neutral as well as own diplomatic skill.



Well something else to look into. I've appreciated your help thank you.


----------

